# Briton led US-backed private army to hunt Taliban



## jollyjacktar (29 Nov 2012)

Interesting story.  Shared under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.



> A former British special forces officer ran a US-backed private army to hunt down the Taliban in Pakistan in a secret war in 2003, a new book has revealed.
> 
> By Rob Crilly, Islamabad
> 6:00PM GMT 28 Nov 2012
> ...


----------

